# Esquemas de TV Philips varios modelos



## el-rey-julien (Jun 22, 2012)

este manual de servicio + esquema es valido para estos modelos con chasis  L03.1L
 14PT3131
 14PT4131 
20PT3331 
20PT4331 
21PT5435
14mt2131/78 
14mt2136/78 
14pt3131/78r 
14pt4131/78r 
20ht4331/78h 
20mt2131/78 
20mt2136/78 
20pt3331 
20pt4331/78r 
21pt5433/78r 
21pt5435/78 
21pt5437/78 
21pt6446/78 
21pt6456/78 
21pt8467/78


----------



## poder2012 (Jun 25, 2012)

gracias es importante este tema ya que los tv philips son como un poco problematicos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 25, 2012)

tengo muchos pero muchos esquemas mas de philip, los voy a ir subiendo a medida que vallan pidiendo
saludos


----------



## tecbeml (Jun 28, 2012)

muy buen aporte gracias,


----------



## poder2012 (Jul 10, 2012)

buen aporte gracias


----------



## phavlo (Jul 18, 2012)

un aportazo rey !! gracias !!


----------



## xXfinerXx (Oct 28, 2012)

buenas podrian ayudarme con el diagrama de un tv philips modelo MR2048 C122 chasis 19E604-00AA???
hubo un corto en la fuente y le abrió un agujero de 1 cm de diametro a la placa


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 28, 2012)

aquí descarga del esquema  MR2048 19E607-00AA 
es similar confirma si la fuente es la misma  por favor


----------



## xXfinerXx (Oct 29, 2012)

Gracias por ese aporte colega estoy reparando con puentes lo que pueda para luego encender el tv, rogando que no tenga más fallas D

PD: Es la la misma fuente, se le agradece.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 29, 2012)

tv philips modelo MR2048 C122 chasis 19E604-00AA  y chasis  MR2048 19E607-00AA usa la misma fuente,



PD;
    para futuras referencias de los compañeros puedan ubicar el esquema deje esta nota,asi que pueden descargarlo tranquilos





xXfinerXx dijo:


> Gracias por ese aporte colega estoy reparando con puentes lo que pueda para luego encender el tv, rogando que no tenga más fallas D
> 
> PD: Es la la misma fuente, se le agradece.



gracias por confirmar el dato,sera de utilidad ,porque hay muchos compañeros que buscan el esquema este que es la figurita difícil


----------

